# Please tell me how a church can be constructed but I cannot have a kennel????



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I called zoning to ask about zoning regulations because I want to start a boarding facility this year. Well.. i was DENIED since it is a agricultural/ residential area. I can look out my front window and see a church being constructed on an off shoot of my tiny road. They said to call them back with the address...well, i emailed back with this: 

I called and spoke with a woman earlier this morning about some zoning concerns for my property. I wanted to use my property for part time commercial use. The lady politely explained since I live in a residential/agricultural zoned neighborhood, which means we're not aloud to have anything business related. Could you please explain to me how it is possible that I have a church under construction visible from my front yard if this is a homes only zoned area? The address of the church is 4921 Laurel St. Your earliest reply back will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Shana

This is the bullcrap that I got back:

They are not doing a church on that property. They are building a Single Family Dwelling.
Thank you,
Melissa Taylor
Zoning Technician
Division of Planning & Zoning
P.O. Box 1366
Green Cove Springs, Fl. 32043
(904) 529-3836 (Direct)
(904) 278-3639 (Fax)


They have basically a billboard on the front property line that this First Coast Baptist Church is coming soon.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats crap.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

If it is zoned for aggriculture, perhaps you can have a "kennel". Breeding any animal is agriculture, and if you happen to house some other animals during the "breeding" process it can all be worked in.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Single family dwelling? What's that? House?


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well....its God's house....lmao!
Stay on em' girl!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Bull shiz! As soon as school is out I will give them a call! dont they have a sign up saying it is going to be a church? If there is a sign up get a picture of it and send it to them. Saying that the sign says other wise. I am sure they have a sign up. If they dont I will give you my tiny camra and place it on video while putting it in your huge purse. Then go over and talk to the owners of the lot or who ever is working there. Speak to them and get them to say they are making a church in a neighborhood. Maybe you can even get your neighbors to sign something saying they dont want it there. 

besides what the heck is a Single Family Dwelling? Is that a family making a really big house for a few people in it?ummm if so I havent seen any houses will that kind of lay out.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe you could try and have your property rezoned?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

"Please tell me how a church can be constructed but I cannot have a kennel????"

Cause Churches have more power than the government, and are viewed to be more important than a kennel.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats poop! Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Or build some kennels then "rent" them out to dogs. lol. That's not really a business your just renting temporary homes to dogs right? Just like it's not business to rent out houses. lol. Don't know if it would work though.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Agricultural/residential means you can have your own area for animals but not have space to rent to another. 

A church is a nonprofit organization that is not doing a business to make money (nonprofit) 

It really sucks but your best way to get around that is go have a kennel built for your dogs and do not have more dogs stay with you that what you are zoned for 

Meaning: if you are zoned for 50 animals then stay under that limit so folks do not turn you in. 

Money needs to stay cash only .. but MAKE sure you get insurance for your personal kennel just to save yourself. 

If you state to animal control you are watching a friends dogs while they are out of town have all documents (lic, rabies, info of owner) you can get away with it and but watch yourself.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Agricultural/residential means you can have your own area for animals but not have space to rent to another.
> 
> A church is a nonprofit organization that is not doing a business to make money (nonprofit)
> 
> ...


There is still special zoning required for a church. I can't remember what the code is called at the moment lol. A little pointer the lady from the zoning department told me is that I don't have any regulation on how many animals I can have in my county. I am pretty sure it'll work as long as I am not stupid and post a big ol sign out front like the church has lmao my goal here is to first and foremost be able to write off my property improvements like leveling my back property line and new fencing... new kennel set up, and out building for the dogs.



aimee235 said:


> Or build some kennels then "rent" them out to dogs. lol. That's not really a business your just renting temporary homes to dogs right? Just like it's not business to rent out houses. lol. Don't know if it would work though.


I'm gonna figure a way out to fenangle this.



Shes Got Heart said:


> Thats poop! Hope you get it worked out.


Me too



Mcleod15 said:


> "Please tell me how a church can be constructed but I cannot have a kennel????"
> 
> Cause Churches have more power than the government, and are viewed to be more important than a kennel.


lmfao isn't THAT the truth!



aimee235 said:


> Maybe you could try and have your property rezoned?


That's what I originally called to ask, but in order to run a commercial kennel I need to have at least 6 acres.



Harley D said:


> Bull shiz! As soon as school is out I will give them a call! dont they have a sign up saying it is going to be a church? If there is a sign up get a picture of it and send it to them. Saying that the sign says other wise. I am sure they have a sign up. If they dont I will give you my tiny camra and place it on video while putting it in your huge purse. Then go over and talk to the owners of the lot or who ever is working there. Speak to them and get them to say they are making a church in a neighborhood. Maybe you can even get your neighbors to sign something saying they dont want it there.
> 
> besides what the heck is a Single Family Dwelling? Is that a family making a really big house for a few people in it?ummm if so I havent seen any houses will that kind of lay out.


I am going to go over there today and take a picture of the sign.



buzhunter said:


> Single family dwelling? What's that? House?


Yes, a single family dwelling is a personal residence like a house/mobile home.



FloorCandy said:


> If it is zoned for aggriculture, perhaps you can have a "kennel". Breeding any animal is agriculture, and if you happen to house some other animals during the "breeding" process it can all be worked in.


Haha the crappy part of it is, I won't be breeding any time soon I was hoping to do a boarding facility so I can't get my heart broken lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck with everything!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you can go to your town council meeting and ask for special permission. They can change the zoning on your lot if you win. It is best to ask neighbors and get their permission before you go to a council meeting.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

When we bought our house we looked for places that did not have BSL laws and no zoning so that we could open our kennel. It is part of buying a property. You have to know what the locals allow.

Plus.I am always pro Church!...lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Take a picture of the sign in front of the church and email it back to them....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is what I was going to suggest!


----------



## makana97 (Jan 18, 2010)

Go ahead and build your kennel. Put a sign out front that says "In DOG we trust". Tell them that your church sign needs to be viewed in a mirror.  in all seriousness, don't give up your dream. If there is a way, I'm sure you'll find it! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I wonder if the church purposely or accidentally reported their building as a single-family residence and nobody has bothered to check and confirm that. ETA: Seems like a dog kennel could be considered agricultural. Maybe if you tell them you raise dogs and the kennels are for your own animals. Wouldn't be right I guess, but might be useful.


----------

